# Typhoon



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Crash landing...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

God, that sucks, when did that happen?!?


----------



## v2 (Feb 7, 2006)

More details...
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/england/lincolnshire/4624656.stm


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 7, 2006)

Not pleasant although considering the circumstances the pilot did a good job to get it down OK, with no injuries.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 7, 2006)

Wow! It could have been much worse.


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2006)

Whats with the exhaust fumes and flames???? On his approach, his pipes are clean, then all of a sudden, boom....


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2006)

Maybe it ingested some of its own debris or concrete but i think the concretes harder then the structure of a/c


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 7, 2006)

Yep, that's what I'm thinking, that engine is heavily FOD'ed - toast!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Feb 7, 2006)

Gotta be bad news having flames coming out through ur fans...


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 7, 2006)

the second pic shows the nose bent up i bet lots of little bits being vacuumed up one helluva a Hoover


----------



## grumman-cats (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool pics. I was at Ft. Campbell when we had a A-10 land and it's nose gear turned 90 degrees and put that big beautiful canon into the concrete. They wouldn't let me take any pics though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow that sucks. I was on a Boeing 767 that had the nose gear collapse on me, that sucked too.


----------

